# Good price on a 6.5 hp Honda? engine



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I may be wrong but this sure does look like a Honda engine to me. I figured maybe one of you might be in need of an engine and that is a pretty good price. 

HDC 6.5 HP Gas Engine


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Sure looks like a Honda......but at one time there wa a Canadian company IIRC selling small gas engines on Ebay which included diesels and gas fueled engines that looked identical to a honda in every way, at dirt cheap prices, but they had some oddball name and they were made in China. 

If it is a Honda, the price just seems too darn cheap for some reason even coming from Homier Co. Heck an airfilter, spark plug and muffler for a honda 6.5 would cost you that much, yet alone an entire engine.........and with availability being"excellent" it does not sound like a refurbed unit.......

But other than the color it looks identical to my Pressure washer engine, right down to the controls on the carb and the on / off switch on the recoil housing, but the fuel tank is a bit different. Heck a 3 1/2 hp B & S engine costs as much as that engine does....something seems out of line especially if its a HOnda, and of the commercial series as this engines looks to be..what is it a GX or is it the GC thats commercial......Just too lazy to go look at mine weather its a GX or GC that stands for commercial grade.


----------

